# Archery Shoot in Tifton, GA



## BONERIDGE (Feb 9, 2011)

***ATTENTION*** -Please RSVP if you might be attending for a head count
Bone Ridge Outdoors & ABAC FFA will be holding a fundraiser spring archery shoot. It will be on April 2nd, 2011 at Sapp Creek Archery's 3D range in Omega.
Saturday, April 2 · 12:00pm - 4:00pm
Location:Tifton, Ga -SAPP Creek Archery Range in Omega
from Tifton take 319 south (10 miles) to Omega go through stop light take a left on to next road Cedar St go 3 miles and look for signs

This will be an afternoon long competition with 3D targets setup on the course. Lunch will be included in the price. We have door prizes to give away!
*The fee to come and compete will be $25 for adults ($20 for ABAC students)
$15 for youth shooters (16 & under) 
$10 for non shooters (10 and under free)
+ $10 extra for competitors interested in shooting in a second class

We will have 5 classes to the competition
-Open Class (Pros)
-Bow Hunter Class (average Joes)
-Youth Class
-Women's Class- Women can enter the other classes as well
-Traditional Class - recurve/long bows

We are planning to have a first time archery course set up also with instuctors to introduce archery to kids and other people that havent shot before or dont have a bow 
*we will provide the bows for this

We also will have some Corn Hole boards set up

If anyone has any ideas or thoughts on this, please feel free to run them by us. Oh, and invite your friends! Thanks in advance!!!

you can contact Clay through email at claybrown@boneridgeoutdoors.com 


Bone Ridge Outdoors facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/BONE-R...S/283244951790


----------



## BONERIDGE (Feb 19, 2011)

We may add a crossbow class if there is much of an interest in it


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 2, 2011)

How many targets? Is there any pay-out? Or is this strictly a fund-raiser? What is the fund-raiser for?
You'll be hard pressed to get RSVP for a 3d shoot.


----------



## BONERIDGE (Mar 5, 2011)

20 targets, a pay-out will just depend on the number of shooters, we have overhead and profit amount to clear first. We are trying to raise alittle money for Abraham Baldwin Agricultural College's FFA program. We do for sure have awards and some door prizes.
With the RSVP I am just trying to get a rough estimate for food.


----------



## TwentySix (Mar 15, 2011)

Can I tune in my new sight (it should be in by then) at the first time archery course?


----------



## BONERIDGE (Apr 1, 2011)

We'll have a practice range set up for yall to check our sights. The first timers is just for the Mathews Genesis bows that we have though


----------



## BONERIDGE (Apr 1, 2011)

If you have any questions call me 706-819-8019


----------



## whiz (Apr 3, 2011)

how did the shoot go?


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY (Apr 6, 2011)

*Great shoot - scores???*

Excellent job in managing the shoot!!!

Nice lunch also, thanks...

Have not yet seen the scores though???

Thanks - Looking forward to the next shoot!!!


----------



## Hawire (Jun 11, 2011)

whiz said:


> how did the shoot go?



Buddy of mine just tried to use his $25 gift certificate that was won at the shoot for Action Pawn. The woman that signed the certificate would not honor it. She claims that the who it was for and from section was not properly filled out, and she claims that it has already been used. So word to the wise, don't expect great things from Action Pawn in Tifton , Ga.  

My buddy talked to Clay from Boneridge outdoors and he is a stand up guy. He is making it right. He's sending out a t shirt for the trouble.


----------



## Hawire (Jun 11, 2011)

I know it's only $25, but it's the point. Here's a copy of it. Notice no exparation date or anything.


----------



## vts (Jun 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------

